# Venison Slim Jims Completed



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 26, 2011)

Got this batch of venison slim jims done.

Bourbon, from yesterday.








OSH







I tied them so i know which ones they are.







Todays Teriyaki













Tomorrow i will start cutting them into lengths.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 26, 2011)

I could not wait.

I had to cut a Teriyaki open and look and taste.


----------



## roller (Nov 26, 2011)

Very nice !


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 26, 2011)

Looking delicious!!

    Craig


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 26, 2011)

like Craig said 

"Looking delicious!!"


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2011)

They look yummy Rick!!!


----------



## boykjo (Nov 27, 2011)

looks good rick. By looking at the venison stix,  you added pork to the venison? I just did those venison sausages and I didnt add any pork other than the pork fat 20 %. Wasnt crazy about the flavor. It was ok....    jalapeno kielbasa seasoning and I thought It needed more seasonings to over come the game flavor..... I thought maybe next time I'll just add a pork shoulder to the venison.... What are your thoughts on doing this......

Joe


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 27, 2011)

Them is some nice lookin stix there.

I'm still thinkin about makin Bears snack stix.

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 27, 2011)

boykjo said:


> looks good rick. By looking at the venison stix,  you added pork to the venison? I just did those venison sausages and I didnt add any pork other than the pork fat 20 %. Wasnt crazy about the flavor. It was ok....    jalapeno kielbasa seasoning and I thought It needed more seasonings to over come the game flavor..... I thought maybe next time I'll just add a pork shoulder to the venison.... What are your thoughts on doing this......
> 
> Joe




Yes yo are correct Joe. The cut in is better with shoulder or butt. I asked the guy what he wanted for cut in and he said pork.

Got the bunch ready to cut.







No vac bags, so i guess he will package them.


----------



## roller (Nov 27, 2011)

I really like the all venison taste...


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 30, 2011)

As always those look great Nepas!!


----------



## exhaustedspark (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks great. Love venison. Getting ready to put together some venison summer sausage today. Could you post your recipe. Thank you

Karl


----------



## rich- (Nov 30, 2011)

This is a question, instead of a comment.

Is there a differance between what is called Slim Jims and Pepperoni snack sticks, and if so Please explain the differance.

I make what I call Pepperoni snack sticks out of beef, Venison & Pork combination, venison & Beef combination and I stuff it in 19mm casings, then smoke it to an internal temp of 160 to 170 degrees.

Am I making Pepperoni or Slim Jims?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 30, 2011)

Rich- said:


> This is a question, instead of a comment.
> 
> Is there a differance between what is called Slim Jims and Pepperoni snack sticks, and if so Please explain the differance.
> 
> ...




I would say if your making pepperoni with the typical anise and fennel then your making pepperoni style slim jims. IMHO 160-170 is to high of an IT for the sticks/jims and would be heading towards a fat-out of the pork or beef.


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice !


----------



## slownlow (Dec 1, 2011)

awesome job!


----------



## boykjo (Dec 1, 2011)

looks great rick...................... Is that freezer getting full yet..................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 1, 2011)

boykjo said:


> looks great rick...................... Is that freezer getting full yet..................
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pretty close.

Vac bag most of it because the Mrs decided she wanted to have a Christmas drop in on the 10th from noon till 10pm. cheese, meat, crackers stuff with beer wine, soda stuff. Stop on by.


----------



## bugsydog (Dec 1, 2011)

HI eveybody, i'm new to the site and was reading the great posts about making sausage sticks and slim jims. I was wondering if you wonderful people would share some of your tips,process,procedures,and possibly recipes on making these slim jims and sausage sticks, NEPAS..... i've read quite a few of your posts on making sausage and they look wonderful. I dont have access to wild game so i would have to buy store bought meats. I have a cookshack smoker that i smoke alot of meat in but would like to take a stab at producing my own salami, slim jim, jerky sticks,etc. any help would be appreciated thanks again


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 1, 2011)

BUGSYDOG said:


> HI eveybody, i'm new to the site and was reading the great posts about making sausage sticks and slim jims. I was wondering if you wonderful people would share some of your tips,process,procedures,and possibly recipes on making these slim jims and sausage sticks, NEPAS..... i've read quite a few of your posts on making sausage and they look wonderful. I dont have access to wild game so i would have to buy store bought meats. I have a cookshack smoker that i smoke alot of meat in but would like to take a stab at producing my own salami, slim jim, jerky sticks,etc. any help would be appreciated thanks again




Hey Bugsy

Welcome to the SMF.

What CS do you have? Saying cuz i had one years ago and it did not do sausage very well. I had the small 4 rack CS (Dont remember the name) Yes you can use ground beef, pork, chicken, lamb or just about any meat to make sausage.  I'm in the process putting some recipes together to post (be vewwy vewwy quiet dont tell anyone) You will find that allot of members do things different here and you will get loads of different ways to make sausage.

Head on over to the Roll call area say hi and let everyone see who ya are.

Again Welcome and you will get tons of help here.


----------



## big twig (Dec 1, 2011)

Looking good as always nepas! How do we get on your Christmas list again?


----------



## bugsydog (Dec 2, 2011)

Nepas, i have an amerique smoker, what type do you use ? i have not tried sausages or meat sticks in it yet, i hear it is difficult to properly cook sticks in the amerique, what is a reasonably unit to purchase? bradley?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 2, 2011)

BUGSYDOG said:


> Nepas, i have an amerique smoker, what type do you use ? i have not tried sausages or meat sticks in it yet, i hear it is difficult to properly cook sticks in the amerique, what is a reasonably unit to purchase? bradley?




I use a Bradley 6 rack, Bradley 4 rack on a mod conversion on my MAK pellet grill, a 6ft proofer converted to a smoker and when i lived in PA i had a walk in smokehouse which i miss very much.

I think your best bet would be to put the sticks laying on the racks.


----------



## jjmrascal (Dec 5, 2011)

Pretty cool, Nepas.  I am brand new to hunting (38 yrs old and just shot my first deer this weekend in Statesboro).  I am not new to sausage making, though.  I am looking forward to getting in to more venison and (hopefully) wild hog sausage.  I think you will be a good resource on that.

Jeff


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 6, 2011)

BUGSYDOG said:


> Nepas, i have an amerique smoker, what type do you use ? i have not tried sausages or meat sticks in it yet, i hear it is difficult to properly cook sticks in the amerique, what is a reasonably unit to purchase? bradley?


Dang, I like that one...he whels on the unit are a big plus


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 6, 2011)

my bud wants to do Brats this weekend, you got me all hyped up., cool weather , good friends , good food and fellowship. Right - on !,.Wonderbar.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Dec 7, 2011)

Just curious how long do you hang them before you package them up.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 7, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> Just curious how long do you hang them before you package them up.




I only hang them until they are cool (bout 1.5-2 hrs) then place in fridge for 1-2 days then cut and package.


----------



## 08harley (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## hooter111 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey bugsydog, here's some basic information to help you get started on making "sticks and sumer sausage. I've been "experimenting with different recipes for some plus 10 years. I've found a spice company [Buckland Spices, from Illinois, you can find it online ] that makes a great mix. It's called "Hunter's Snack Stick & Summer Sausage Mix". It has a nice mild heat taste in it, which if you like "Hot" you just add more seasoning. Here's a Basic Recipe for a 5 # mix of both sticks or summer sausage.  [1]. 4 # Venison / 1 # Boston Butt Roast or Pork Shoulder]. [2] 3/8 Cup of your seasoning of choice. [3] 1 TBS. Mustard Seeds.[4] 1 Cup "Sanalac" [This is a non-fat powdered milk that keeps your meat "moist". [5] 1 tea. Insta Cure # 1, this helps to prevent " Botulism." [6] 2/3 Cup ice cold water. Mix all these ingredients together, and pour over your ground up meat. [I double grind my meat and make sure it's kept cold ]. Now mix by hand for a good 5 minutes, then you can either put this mixture in a large zip-lock bag, or go ahead and stuff your casings,and then put them  into the refrigerator to "CURE" for 8 - 12 hours. Next day go ahead and start smoking at a temperature of  160 -170 degrees, When the internal temperature of the meat reaches 160 degrees they're done. Have a pan of ice water handy, and put these still hot sausages into the water. This stops the "cooking" process, and helps prevent the casing from wrinkling up. After they cool down [1/2 hr.] dry off and refrigerate ! I hopes this information is of use to you ! Hooter.


----------



## mike h (Dec 15, 2011)

try useing smoked bacon insted of pork butts you will love it,, we do around 4 to 10 deer a year


----------



## bugsydog (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Hooter111 for the recipe. I do not have access to any venison, so ill have to use chuck or something along that line and give it a try. " Unless somebody out there would like to send me some wild game. I've only have it once in my life and it was amazing, LOL


----------

